# Dual check valve question.



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Some friend of mine sent me this picture (first one) because he'll repipe a cheese factory down south Florida. His question was were he can buy 8 of this (1"). I went to my local Ferguson and they have 3/4" (2nd & 3rd pics) but they can't located in 1". Any of you guys know where can he order it?
PS. I don't have too much info about the job, he just asked me about this backflow. 





























Thanks in advance.
Alex.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gargalaxy said:


> Some friend of mine sent me this picture (first one) because he'll repipe a cheese factory down south Florida. His question was were he can buy 8 of this (1"). I went to my local Ferguson and they have 3/4" (2nd & 3rd pics) but they can't located in 1". Any of you guys know where can he order it? PS. I don't have too much info about the job, he just asked me about this backflow. Thanks in advance. Alex.


I haven't seen those... Maybe an irrigation company would have them?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

http://www.watts.com/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=884


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Those are usually installed on heating boiler with no chemicals added, low hazard

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

He should install a double check


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Rp would be the safest since it's in a food processing plant.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Appreciate your help guys :thumbsup: I'll pass it on. Like I posted before, I don't have too much details about this job.


----------

